# Something Wicked This Way Comes



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is another nice body made by @nnieman over in Cavan, On.

It's a nice ash with body carves, routed for a Strat neck, Fender style trem (probably will use VegaTrem) and two humbuckers. Amanda has poured the back so far. I'm digging it.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Never thought I'd say this to a guy, but that's a nice body.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Never thought I'd say this to a guy, but that's a nice body.



I have to admit, I was about to make a little wise crack, but these days, I'd be bound to offend somebody.

So...thanks.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I have to admit, I was about to make a little wise crack, but these days, I'd be bound to offend somebody.
> 
> So...thanks.


I am offended by your belief that I would be easily offended.

Hey, wait a minute.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> I am offended by your belief that I would be easily offended.
> 
> Hey, wait a minute.....


Well, that's just your jokaphobia showing it's ugly head.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Milkman said:


> This is another nice body made by @nnieman over in Cavan, On.
> 
> It's a nice ash with body carves, routed for a Strat neck, Fender style trem (probably will use VegaTrem) and two humbuckers. Amanda has poured the back so far. I'm digging it.
> 
> ...


Wow very cool. How was it painted?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I really like the runoff effect on the bottom cut on that one man. Looks sharp.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Wow very cool. How was it painted?


Thank you,

I collaborate with my Daughter Amanda on these. She does the art and I design and build the guitars.

These two clips show her doing a previous guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I really like the runoff effect on the bottom cut on that one man. Looks sharp.



I like that too, thanks. Kind of a black hole thing going on there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm curious. Is it safe to assume that any bodies Amanda decorates/paints would NEVER have binding of any sort?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I'm curious. Is it safe to assume that any bodies Amanda decorates/paints would NEVER have binding of any sort?



Not necessarily.

The bodies I buy tend to not have binding, but it can be done.

This is an Aerodyne Strat we did for a guy down in Texas.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

So very cool.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Milkman,

what the _heeyeck_ kinda tremolo system is that? Looks like the old Fender Elite stratocaster trem

And congrats on your work, it's so cool & trippy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

2N1305 said:


> View attachment 443491
> 
> 
> Milkman,
> ...


That is a Babicz Full Contact bridge.

it works really well. And, thanks.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice!
Read the the thread title and immediately thought of my buddies band, so shameless plug vid.

Not meant to derail, but it is topically titled.






Bill ain’t much of a vocalist, but one hell of a lyricist. Cam on the baritone is one of my favourite guitar players, and the fact he’s a helluva guy, well bonus. I’ve known Joe (on the Tele) for 20+ years.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

wow, those look cool!

feel free to trademark the "galaxy vomit" series name for them...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I’d like to try a Vega Trem. Do you buy them from a Canadian supplier?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I’d like to try a Vega Trem. Do you buy them from a Canadian supplier?


I did, but I recently learned that they are shutting down (Kittmer guitars). I'm looking for a new source. I do have friends in Barcelona who might be able to make a purchase for me. I'm thinking about asking them for a bundle price for five units.






Kittmer Guitars


Kittmer Guitars is your Canadian source for the best guitar and bass parts, upgrades, and accessories from around the world. We can help you bring out the full potential of your instrument.




kittmerguitars.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

superfly said:


> wow, those look cool!
> 
> feel free to trademark the "galaxy vomit" series name for them...



I've heard the term "Clown Vomit" but Galaxy Vomit is a new one for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Nice!
> Read the the thread title and immediately thought of my buddies band, so shameless plug vid.
> 
> Not meant to derail, but it is topically titled.
> ...



Well, very cool song, and frankly his voice is quite pleasing to my ear, very musical. He's selling it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Well, very cool song, and frankly his voice is quite pleasing to my ear, very musical. He's selling it.


Ya, I was a little harsh. He can carry a tune, and because they are his, he really does sell it. 
I guess cause I know this band so well, having seen them umpteen times, jammed with a couple of the members, and hell… I’ve even been a Roadie!!! Ha, ha…

Anyway, back to the thread. Sorry for the derailment.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Exceptional...is your daughter by any chance a fan of Andy Warhol?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> Exceptional...is your daughter by any chance a fan of Andy Warhol?


Thanks. I love it myself.

Not likely. She's 33. I think Andy was mostly my generation.

She's just sort of exploding with creativity.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It easy to forget that this body is shaped more or less like a Tele, but I guess that's where the similarities end. I'm thinking gold bridge, pickups and hardware.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I've heard the term "Clown Vomit" but Galaxy Vomit is a new one for me.


Clown vomit is for when the clown ate the confetti:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I expect to receive this body today. I only hope I have a few nice warm afternoons to get it sprayed.

It will have A VegaTrem, Vineham humbuckers, master volume, maybe a kill switch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Temperature is supposed to hit 19 deg C tomorrow.

I have enough nitro to get started and more inbound.

All I need is a couple of warmish days. It can hang upstairs and cure, but I can't spray indoors.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just ordered the pickups from Mr. Vineham over in Newfoundland.

This one will receive a Granite A8 in the bridge position and a Rampage in the neck.

Both will be covered (nickel).

I'm hoping the temperature outside today will allow me to apply a few coats of nitro.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tack coat went on nicely. Second coat at 1:00 PM. I'm no rocket surgeon, but the spray stand I made is frigging excellent.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The neck looks a little off... lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> The neck looks a little off... lol


I took it off a Ricky.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Milkman said:


> It easy to forget that this body is shaped more or less like a Tele, but I guess that's where the similarities end. I'm thinking gold bridge, pickups and hardware.
> 
> View attachment 444454
> 
> ...


According to the Woodstock left over hippy mothers of the friends I grew up with, this is the colour of my Ora?

Looking forward to this build!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Another beautiful Fall day, another coat of nitro. I'm starting to build some depth.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I dont know if it is the natural light or the finish but that has some wicked colour!

Keep em coming buddy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, I must have a horseshoe up my ass. I was spraying my final coat for today, and evidently, I failed to adequately secure the hang stick to the body. One of the screws pulled out of the stick and the body suddenly (but slowly) swivelled down to hang vertically (hard to explain).

This happened while I was spraying the back and the body never contacted anything as it slow motion lowered.

I was able to finish spraying with no runs and transfer the body to a hanger (bent coat hanger already hanging from the rafters).

Damn near shit myself, but zero damage and it didn't even screw up the coat I was spraying. I'll bet my eyes were pretty wide as it happened.


phew...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

How much do you think a finish like that weighs? Is it noticeable?

I really like the cosmic look.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> How much do you think a finish like that weighs? Is it noticeable?
> 
> I really like the cosmic look.


 Negligible. It’s not thick. More nitro than anything.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Negligible. It’s not thick. More nitro than anything.


That’s awesome. I had a feather weight body and added A LOT of paint and nitro and it didn’t seem to add much weight to it. I wasn’t sure if this was a heavy acrylic or glass like finish.

I like the finished product and I really like the trans pick guards.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> That’s awesome. I had a feather weight body and added A LOT of paint and nitro and it didn’t seem to add much weight to it. I wasn’t sure if this was a heavy acrylic or glass like finish.
> 
> I like the finished product and I really like the trans pick guards.



Thank you,

Most of these guitars end up around 8 lbs, some a bit less, some a bit more, but the finish can't add more than a couple of ounces. My opinion is that weight affects comfort and balance, but has little or no impact on sound. They sure as hell sustain as good as anything I have bought.

I could request light bodies when I order them, but to me balance is much more important and neck dive is one of the things I avoid.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just received tracking for the two Vineham humbuckers I'll use on this one. That's a nice quick turnaround from my go to pickup maker. The Granite A8 in the bridge will snarl and bite. This will be my first Rampage for the neck pos.

Those excellent pickups married to the VegaTrem.....= rock machine. I may also add a kill switch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And another can of love.

Since you can’t buy Glucerna anywhere these days, I’ve started drinking nitro.

Don’t worry though. Safety first!

(I mix it 50/50 with lacquer thinner).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The person who posted that last message has been sacked.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanna ask….


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, we had a great weekend here. I did some level sanding on the body, cleaned it well with ISO alcohol, and sprayed a couple of nice wet coats. It has been hanging upstairs in the guitar cave since Saturday afternoon.

Although there are varying ideas and opinions on how soon you can start buffing, I have had no trouble buffing after four or five days, so I'll probably start on it mid week. I get that the finish continues to cure for weeks and maybe even longer, but as I said, I've learned that I can work on it gently much sooner.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> This is another nice body made by @nnieman over in Cavan, On.
> 
> It's a nice ash with body carves, routed for a Strat neck, Fender style trem (probably will use VegaTrem) and two humbuckers. Amanda has poured the back so far. I'm digging it.
> 
> ...


Wow !!!! .... makes me want to send a couple of guitar bodies off to Canada 
🤔


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Wow !!!! .... makes me want to send a couple of guitar bodies off to Canada
> 🤔


If you were closer you'd be welcome to come by for a visit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I’d like to try a Vega Trem. Do you buy them from a Canadian supplier?


Update

A well respected supplier who frequents these parts can get you one.

I don't want to steal anyone's thunder but......


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I’d like to try a Vega Trem. Do you buy them from a Canadian supplier?



I'm now getting my VegaTrems from NextGen.

I'm sure he'd be happy to fix you up as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Buffing away, Buffing away, Buffing away, on the thin Nitro of a new guitar, ar, ar ar.....

Sorry, Jethro Tull on the brain today.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

And snot is running down his nose.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Buffing away, Buffing away, Buffing away, on the thin Nitro of a new guitar, ar, ar ar.....
> 
> Sorry, Jethro Tull on the brain today.


you sure you haven't been drinking that nitro buddy?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I got a little hungry, so I made a sandwich, couldn't find the mayo, so I used some of this stuff. Smooth.
Washed it all down with a nitro and lacquer thinner cocktail.

Health food.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's enough for today. I'll let it rest for the evening and then buff some more.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I'll try this 22 fret neck. I'll try my hand at another waterslide and lacquer it in place tomorrow. It already has a tusq nut in place.

Dang I love doing this stuff.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The waterslide looks ok. I decided I'm going to spray one more wet coat of nitro on the body today so I'll mask and spray this peghead at the same time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mmmmm Vinehams just arrived.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried one of these on the Sustaniac guitar I built recently and I have to admit I like the way it's made. The ground grub screw is a nice feature, but you have to chamfer the screw or it shears off the wire. I just ordered one for this build.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CP tracking says today (very quick delivery from Next Gen)!

Neck mounted, wiring complete, control cavity cover made. I just need to turn it into a guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CP tracking indicated It was “Out for delivery” and then suddenly “item redirected to recipient’s new address”.

That raised a red flag so I went online with their support desk.
Apparently that message means they put it on the wrong local truck. I should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Still waiting. You know, with tracking as bad as CP, it would be better to not have tracking at all. Cryptic, almost meaningless updates are only raising my stress level.

No updates would be better (or the package arriving).

A van just pulled up in front of my door, sat there for a couple of minutes and then buzzed off (same as yesterday). My confidence is waning.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And, my confidence is improving again. My letter carrier just handed it to me….


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And, it’s a guitar. Initial (basic) set up done. Everything works.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be sending it off to Steve for the final set up and fretwork as always, but remarkably, the electronics all worked flawlessly the first time.......

I'm not sure that has ever happened before. Mind you, this is a super simple wiring diagram, but yeah, it worked.

The Vinehams are beautiful so far, but I'll post more about them after it's all dialed in.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

These are the Vinehams I love so much. The Rampage in the neck position is intoxicating.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You know that thing the cool guys do where they clean the sound up with the volume knob.....wow, these pickups really do that well.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Milkman said:


> You know that thing the cool guys do where they clean the sound up with the volume knob.....wow, these pickups really do that well.


I had the Rampage in a PRS S2 and they were very nice, cleaned up nice. Guitar looks awesome


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Hey @Milkman, do you tint your necks too? What do you use for this if so??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

superfly said:


> Hey @Milkman, do you tint your necks too? What do you use for this if so??


No, I typically get them already finished. Most of them are untinted or very lightly tinted already.

I sometimes have to overspray the pegheads if Amanda paints those.


----------

